# What does your handle mean?



## jezr74 (Oct 21, 2014)

Where posters handles come from? Some are boring like my own. jezr is letter play on Jezza which is a nickname for Jeremy, my name.

I often look at others names used here and wonder what the story is behind it.

Post your meaning, I think a few of us would find it interesting.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 21, 2014)

It is better to hit people from their (drumroll....) blindside.


----------



## seasoned (Oct 21, 2014)

seasoned, 
Well preserved, time in grade, advanced age = a grandfatherly approach to life in general.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 21, 2014)

Touch Of Death was a video game on, The Simpsons.
Sean


----------



## Carol (Oct 21, 2014)

Its an acronym.   Creative Android Raised On Logic.

*types with a straight face*


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 21, 2014)

Carol said:


> Its an acronym.   Creative Android Raised On Logic.
> 
> *types with a straight face*


I've heard that song.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 21, 2014)

Because the login "Sneaky Bastard" would upset the software...

Actually, I used to be head of an offroad club called the Dirty Dogs. I later helped establish an offroading site and used the login Dirty Dog.
It just carried over to here.


----------



## granfire (Oct 21, 2014)

A left over from my reckless 30s....a contraction from my Avatard identity and 'reckless fire' a line from an anime title song, but that was already taken. (actually my email...back then. Now I have an 'adult' handle for those things)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 21, 2014)

Carol said:


> Its an acronym.   Creative Android Raised On Logic.
> 
> *types with a straight face*



I KNEW IT!!!!!!! THAT explains your uncanny knack for Maglite destruction 




Xue Sheng = Student


----------



## K-man (Oct 21, 2014)

'*K*' for *K*arate initially. (Now could be *K*rav as well or Ai*K*Ido)
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 21, 2014)

One who practices arnis--the same -_ador _ending that's in matador, for example.


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Oct 21, 2014)

...when I was 10 years old, I saw a karate demo and it appeared that the man was 'flying' as he did many of his jumping kicks..
years later - in the midst of my TKD journey - I am, in my own way - 'learning to fly'..

So, short version = my initials + learning to fly (ks - learning to fly)


----------



## Tames D (Oct 21, 2014)

A play on James Dean. I know... stupid, but you asked


----------



## Danny T (Oct 21, 2014)

jezr74 said:


> Where posters handles come from?
> I often look at others names used here and wonder what the story is behind it.
> Post your meaning, I think a few of us would find it interesting.



It's my name; Danny Terrell


----------



## new.era.player (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm a huge fan of baseball, especially Major League Baseball. I am also a big fan of the New Era cap line, which that is where I get my official field caps to my favorite sports teams -- especially Baseball (Boston Red Sox).
So with that said, I have always fantasized being a pro baseball player like Ted Williams or Babe Ruth. These guys were real "go-getters" see, real players... I consider anyone who's a hard-charger or a "go-getter" a real "player".

I'm 26 years old and I consider myself a player in that way, something that seems to be hard to come by these days. I'm also relatively young still, so I still consider myself part of the "new era", or the "new age".
So that makes me the "New Era Player". 


I've considered trying to find out a way to have MT change my name to something easier for people to address though. Lol


----------



## drop bear (Oct 21, 2014)

Drop Bear - Australian Museum


----------



## Tames D (Oct 22, 2014)

new.era.player said:


> I'm a huge fan of baseball, especially Major League Baseball. I am also a big fan of the New Era cap line, which that is where I get my official field caps to my favorite sports teams -- especially Baseball (Boston Red Sox).
> So with that said, I have always fantasized being a pro baseball player like Ted Williams or Babe Ruth. These guys were real "go-getters" see, real players... I consider anyone who's a hard-charger or a "go-getter" a real "player".
> 
> I'm 26 years old and I consider myself a player in that way, something that seems to be hard to come by these days. I'm also relatively young still, so I still consider myself part of the "new era", or the "new age".
> ...



I almost went with Ty Cobb as my handle. Kinda wish I did.


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 22, 2014)

An elflord in Lord of the Rings. He appears very briefly in the movies at the very start of the first one and at the very end of the third.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 22, 2014)

Cirdan said:


> An elflord in Lord of the Rings. He appears very briefly in the movies at the very start of the first one and at the very end of the third.



Do you like ships?


----------



## Paul_D (Oct 22, 2014)

When I registered for Iain Abernathy's forum he doesn't allow "silly" names, so my e-mail address of Darth_Paul got changed to Paul_D :-(

As I can't be doing with diffident logs ins for different sites, I stuck with it.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 22, 2014)

Blindside said:


> Do you like ships?



He's a Viking!

Mine will upset a few lol Terribly Eager Zionist (an insult said to me years ago so to annoy them I kept it) and a police number.


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 22, 2014)

Blindside said:


> Do you like ships?



Tez got it right, how would we get our raiding and pillaging done without fine longships?


----------



## Buka (Oct 22, 2014)

My handle is the nickname of one of my favorite old dogs from the past.


----------



## yak sao (Oct 22, 2014)

I study Wing Tsun. As you may know, our various techniques/structures are called sao (meaning hand or arm) as in tan sao, bong sao and so on.
When we first began training years ago we would get together and train outside of class. When we would get side tracked and start talking instead of training we would say "less yakking more punching" Eventually we termed talking instead of training as  "yak sao".

So now when I'm on here talking instead of training.....


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 22, 2014)

Cirdan said:


> Tez got it right, how would we get our raiding and pillaging done without fine longships?



You should all the kids around my way with fine Viking features, still, it was part of the Viking kingdom, the capital of it was Yorvik just down the road.


----------



## Steve (Oct 22, 2014)

My name is Stephen, but I go by Steve. In the days of yore on Usenet or in dialup bulletin boards, I used Logan5 or Peisistratos. One or the other was almost always available (and still is) when signing up for stuff.  Currently, if I don't use my real name, I try to get phteven.


----------



## crushing (Oct 22, 2014)

crushing = First initial of first name + Last Name + it's also martial artsy.


----------



## yak sao (Oct 22, 2014)

crushing said:


> crushing = First initial of first name + Last Name + it's also martial artsy.




Wow, MAs have kept you young.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 22, 2014)

Mine is from the name of a cat I once had living with us, Sir Thunderfoot Shadowchaser.  I simply change the name a little for the forum


----------



## K-man (Oct 22, 2014)

Cirdan said:


> Tez got it right, how would we get our raiding and pillaging done without fine longships?


What a shame. I mean in the past it was all raping and pillaging! 
Damn! Is that not PC these days? :viking3:


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 22, 2014)

Back in the day with the Technics 1210's and the vinyl, Transk was a sub label of Beats Included. They put out two banging choons that are to this day, two faves. 53 is my Dads old racing number.


----------



## EddieCyrax (Oct 22, 2014)

Eddie = Name (Extremely Dedicated Destroyer Iceberg Extraordinaire)
Cyrax = Mortal Kombat Character

FLAWLESS VICTORY......FATALITY!!!!!


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 22, 2014)

K-man said:


> What a shame. I mean in the past it was all raping and pillaging!
> Damn! Is that not PC these days? :viking3:



We are too busy these days making movies and tv shows anyway, more popular than ever. Skål! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Heck, the Einherjar barely have time to feast and kill giants between shoots for the Thor movies.


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 22, 2014)

"Punisher" from my career in LE and one of my favorite comic characters, and "73" for when I was born.


----------



## donald1 (Oct 23, 2014)

obviously my names donald and i just added a random number = donald + 1 = donald1


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 23, 2014)

donald1 said:


> obviously my names donald and i just added a random number = donald + 1 = donald1



Cool name though!


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Oct 24, 2014)

Mine is from my old gamer name that I carried over to the forums and doppelganger means a ghostly double that is a harbinger of death. 

I picked doppelganger as my gamer name back in the day since I lived in a very sprirtually active place for many years.


----------



## Zero (Nov 18, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Drop Bear - Australian Museum







Always keep one eye on the sky


----------



## Zero (Nov 18, 2014)

Zero:
The codename for an untraceable, unknown assassin from some book I read back in the day
From the concepts of Zen and also The Book of Five Rings, namely the fifth book, The Void.


----------



## Zero (Nov 18, 2014)

Zero said:


> Always keep one eye on the sky



Actually, luckily I never came across these while travelling through Australia but apparently they have spread at an alarming rate and into some urban areas.   I did have a damned koala take a piss down my shoulder when I was carrying the damn thing.


----------



## jezr74 (Nov 19, 2014)

Zero said:


> Zero:
> The codename for an untraceable, unknown assassin from some book I read back in the day
> From the concepts of Zen and also The Book of Five Rings, namely the fifth book, The Void.



I think I remember that book from many years ago, his weapon of choice was the bokken right?


----------



## donald1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Zero said:


> Zero:
> The codename for an untraceable, unknown assassin from some book I read back in the day
> From the concepts of Zen and also The Book of Five Rings, namely the fifth book, The Void.



Isn't he that guy off mortal combat that had the icy powers


----------



## Zero (Nov 19, 2014)

donald1 said:


> Isn't he that guy off mortal combat that had the icy powers


Yes, that's actually me in the picture but I took my name from that book and it has nothing to do with those icy powers.


----------



## Zero (Nov 19, 2014)

jezr74 said:


> I think I remember that book from many years ago, his weapon of choice was the bokken right?



Can you remember the name of the book?  I was trying to find it online and there are so many Zero-assassin books now that it's a joke, I can't find the right one.


----------



## jezr74 (Nov 19, 2014)

Zero said:


> Can you remember the name of the book?  I was trying to find it online and there are so many Zero-assassin books now that it's a joke, I can't find the right one.


Zero, by Eric Lustbader?


----------



## Zero (Nov 19, 2014)

jezr74 said:


> Zero, by Eric Lustbader?



Thank you, that's the one! I am poor at remembering author names.


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 19, 2014)

So not this Zero then


----------



## Zero (Nov 19, 2014)

Cirdan said:


> So not this Zero then


Sorry, I don't follow all of the Nordic cartoon strips.

That said, it does have somewhat of a resemblance when I am out of the facemask and outfit (which is not often).


----------



## crushing (Nov 19, 2014)

Zero said:


> Sorry, I don't follow all of the Nordic cartoon strips.
> 
> That said, it does have somewhat of a resemblance when I am out of the facemask and outfit (which is not often).



That's Private Zero from the Beetle Bailey comic.  

Beetle Bailey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Beetle Bailey | By Mort Walker


----------



## Zero (Nov 21, 2014)

crushing said:


> That's Private Zero from the Beetle Bailey comic.
> 
> Beetle Bailey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Beetle Bailey | By Mort Walker



Ah, I do recognise the name...there was also something like a Sargent Sad Sack or something, my dad had lot of those old comics.  He's got a heap of original old Phantom and Lone Ranger comics too - any cash in those these days or are they just fire starters?


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 21, 2014)

Zero said:


> Ah, I do recognise the name...there was also something like a Sargent Sad Sack or something, my dad had lot of those old comics. He's got a heap of original old Phantom and Lone Ranger comics too - any cash in those these days or are they just fire starters?



Depending on the condition they might be worth something, lots of old fans of the Phantom around and collecting old issues at least. I`d definately take them to the used comics store and see what you can get for them.


----------



## Elbowgrease (Nov 21, 2014)

It's always made me giggle. "Just need a little bit of elbowgrease..." 
Any which way you can, whatever it takes to get the job done, by unorthodox means...


----------



## RTKDCMB (Nov 25, 2014)

donald1 said:


> Isn't he that guy off mortal combat that had the icy powers


I think his name was subzero.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Nov 25, 2014)

My handle is composed of the initials of my art followed by the initials of my name. It may be boring but at least it's easy to remember.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 25, 2014)

RTKDCMB said:


> My handle is composed of the initials of my art followed by the initials of my name. It may be boring but at least it's easy to remember.


 
I always assumed it was something like "Reality Tae Kwon Do Combative Method of Death."


----------



## Gnarlie (Apr 13, 2015)

When I was choosing a name on the old chatrooms, I had recently competed and my right hand was really busted up, the knuckles were everywhere. 

I looked down at my hand on the keyboard and thought 'wow, that looks gnarly'. Gnarly with a y was taken.


----------



## 23rdwave (Apr 13, 2015)

Every 23rd wave that crashes on a beach averages twice as large as normal.

I was born on 4/23/1967. 1+9+6+7=23. And I am a surfer.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 13, 2015)

23rdwave said:


> Every 23rd wave that crashes on a beach averages twice as large as normal.
> 
> I was born on 4/23/1967. 1+9+6+7=23. And I am a surfer.




Sounds like a great name for a surfer


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Zero said:


> Ah, I do recognise the name...there was also something like a Sargent Sad Sack or something, my dad had lot of those old comics.  He's got a heap of original old Phantom and Lone Ranger comics too - any cash in those these days or are they just fire starters?



In Beetle Bailey, there was a character "Sarge" who was quite colorful.  Sad Sack was a colorful misfit character in another series.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 13, 2015)

In the US Army, a designation of a unit of the 3rd, whether only one digit, or if there is more than one digit, often becomes something like third herd.   The people in a unit I was in in Vietnam often referred to themselves as the Third Herd, so I am, of the herd. But I used that in anther forum, so I added a "1" here in MT.


----------



## Steve (Apr 13, 2015)

My name is Steve and I am not very creative.   LOL.  Didn't realize that this was a resurrected thread.  Just read my response from last year.  Still true.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 14, 2015)

Steve said:


> My name is Steve and I am not very creative.   LOL.  Didn't realize that this was a resurrected thread.  Just read my response from last year.  Still true.


Well then, can we task you to look that up and tell us what it means?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 14, 2015)

Crown. LOL


----------



## Zero (Apr 16, 2015)

Steve said:


> My name is Steve and I am not very creative.   LOL.  Didn't realize that this was a resurrected thread.  Just read my response from last year.  Still true.



That is hilarious.  Good to see your handle still reflects your true name!


----------



## Steve (Apr 16, 2015)

Touch Of Death said:


> Well then, can we task you to look that up and tell us what it means?


Hey, just saw this.  A little birdie told me that it means 'crown.'  Too lazy to find out for sure.  If I had to guess, I'd say it means "awesome."


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 16, 2015)

B=first initial of first name
Allen=last name
0351=My MOS in the USMC- Assaultman


----------



## Shai Hulud (Apr 17, 2015)

Reference to Herbert's _Dune_.


----------



## Orange Lightning (Jun 3, 2015)

There was this game on the PS2 called Jak and Daxter. Kickass platformer. In Jak II, Daxter refers to himself as "Orange Lightning".

This is Daxter. An "ottsel". A bombastic, obnoxious and fantastic fantasy ferret. Alliteration! 










I'm a tad short, generally run about _in pants,_ like to move around, and I like to think of myself as quick. Similar personality traits too. In some ways. Most importantly, I have this *glorious, majestic*,* long red wavy hair *that I keep in a ponytail. It fit too perfectly. Orange Lightning became my internet alias. I didn't even think about naming myself something different when I came here.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 6, 2015)

It came from my Wholphin No. 5 short films:

JOHN “KUNG FU” WANG
Directed by Dan Vest
Instruction Video, 6:30 minutes


----------



## K50Marine (Jun 6, 2015)

I was an infantry Sergeant in the United States Marine Corps and I train in Kenpo 5.0 hence my screen name.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 6, 2015)

Orange Lightning said:


> generally run about _in pants,_



You know how that reads to us Brits don't you roflmao.


----------



## Orange Lightning (Jun 7, 2015)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> It came from my Wholphin No. 5 short films:
> 
> JOHN “KUNG FU” WANG
> Directed by Dan Vest
> Instruction Video, 6:30 minutes



Is that a man bear? Grilling?


----------



## Orange Lightning (Jun 7, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> You know how that reads to us Brits don't you roflmao.



No idea actually. Can't stop grinning though.

That basically means I suit up as necessary. Base form is !Pants/Shorts!. Cold or may get dirty? Socialness? Add shirt (for their protection xD) and a jacket (Jackets are handy). Leaving the house? Add shoes. 
The curveball in this equation is a robe I've dubbed the Obi-Wan Shinobi robe. It just looks like that. Hard to explain.  Anyway, it functions as a robe *and* blanket upon waking. ULTIMATE COMFORT is achieved when the snuggie is wielded as a toga. Makes it easier to get out of bed too, because I get to bring the blanket.  

But generally, yeah, I do most of my gallivanting in just jeans or shorts.


----------



## crazydiamond (Jul 23, 2015)

From the Pink Floyd song....

Remember when you were young,
You shone like the sun.
Shine on you crazy diamond.
Now there's a look in your eyes,
Like black holes in the sky.
Shine on you crazy diamond.
You were caught on the crossfire
Of childhood and stardom,
Blown on the steel breeze.
Come on you target for faraway laughter,
Come on you stranger, you legend, you martyr, and shine!


----------



## greytowhite (Aug 10, 2015)

Well, it's to do with my own personal morality. Instead of operating in a grey area of my own perception of my actions I strive to work solely within the limits of my, admittedly ever-changing, moral framework.


----------

